# Any tips you've got for cutting a grip of pies would be greatly appreciated.



## harpua (May 4, 2005)

So I'm a one woman show with no assistants. I don't mind making 50 pies, but the anticipation of cutting each 10" double crust pie into 12 pieces and still having them look good gives me night sweats. It's the worst part. I'm not sure if there is a better way than I'm doing now but I thought I might ask you fine people if you've got any tricks. Is my only hope powdered sugar? Should I ditch the double crust and go with a Dutch apple?

I also don't like having to "free" the pecan pie from the tin so guests can serve themselves. Perhaps I just need to fill them a little neater or make the outside crust higher. 

Thank you for the chance to rant a little bit.


----------



## chefwriter (Oct 31, 2012)

Your post could use some clarification. What kind of pies are you making? All pecan with double crust or a variety of pies or...?
What way are you doing it now? 
Fwiw, I'm pretty sure they make pie cutters in different sizes for cutting entire pies all at once. I'm not good at linking to websites but I'm sure google can find them for you. You certainly aren't the first to have this problem so I'm sure there's the right tool out there somewhere.


----------



## harpua (May 4, 2005)

Right. Making basic pumpkin pie, double crust apple, and basic pecan pie. 

I'm currently cutting them with a serrated knife. I think instead of serrated, I will use an incredibly sharp chefs knife. Pumpkin pie isn't so bad, it's just hard to cut the apple in such small slivers and still have it look nice.


----------



## chefpeon (Jun 14, 2006)

Gosh no, a serrated knife is the last thing you want to use. Definitely a very sharp chef's knife dipped in very hot water and wiped clean before each cut for the neatest results (especially with pumpkin pie). Regarding the pecan pies, yeah, you have to be careful that not one drop of filling leaks down underneath, either by going up over the top edge or leaking through the bottom. Make a very sturdy, maybe a little thicker than normal and high sided crust, and be careful when filling so there are no drips.


----------



## harpua (May 4, 2005)

Thank you!


----------



## harpua (May 4, 2005)

Thank you!


----------



## Pat Pat (Sep 26, 2017)

I use a serrated knife myself for apple and pecan pies. If I want super clean slices, I semi-freeze them before cutting.


----------



## chefross (May 5, 2010)

I understand completely. The crusts on your double crusted pie mash and break when cutting them.
I have a solution but I don't know if it would appeal to you. Refrigerate the pies overnight and slice them while cold with a hot knife (by running it under the hot water and wiping the knife before each slice)
This will give you sharp edges and the crust won't freak out on you.


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

I think you'll find that a thin straight slicing. Never mind, I just saw chefpeon's post.
We use water containers that have rubber to clean knives when withdrawing them. They are a bit costly but if you do a lot of slicing, they save labor $. I think we get them from Pastry Chef Central. I'll try to post a pic.
Also you mentioned your dislike to remove the pecan pies from the tin. Just a suggestion, always keep your customers
in mind on all products you sell. If you don't like it, your customers won't like it either and possibly not re-order.


----------

